# Work in Washington State



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

From the looks of it, most people are on the east coast. But, is there anyone out there that plows for residents in the cascade mountains of Washington, or does anyone know someone who does. I would like to start plowing, I'm not familiar with this sort of business, I'm more in the excavation area, operating backhoes and such. Thanks.

Blake
WA


----------

